# Are frankfurters ok to give?



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

I know I've been warned already by helpful people on here not to give Keltie pork because of lung worm (or something similar?!). However, people have mentioned giving their dogs frankfurters and I've just bought some of the chilled ones and they are 100% pork - so I'm confused  

Are they safe to give or should I give them to the children instead?!

Cris x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Tbh I find it really confusing the pork - lung worm thing!
My dad seems to think it's 'processed' pork that they can't have, but my mum just says pork :/
So personally we try to stay away from giving them pork even though they would love sausages haha, we stick to chicken & beef generally.
But I know there are quite a few people on here who give their dogs frankfurters, so i'm really not sure.


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

I used frankfurters as high value training treats...cooked, cooled and then chopped into small pea sized bits. They are high in calories, so I only use them occasionally, when I know I need extra attention from Boston (like during puppy training class when there are loads of distractions). He loves them and I am sure would like to have them every day if he could!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie goes MAD for Pets At Home frankfurter cut up as small treats so much so I have discontinued them for a while! If you are using frankfurters fit for human consumption presumably they should be free of any problems otherwise loads of cinema goers will be coughing their lungs up!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Tbh I would just type it into Google & have a read of peoples arguments for & against feeding Pork. Their are contrasting views.

It scares me to look at food that dogs can't eat though because Izzie loves to have the last little bit of my cup of tea, but it says that caffeine is really bad for dogs as it can cause seizures & heart attacks! (I would think in larger quantities but who knows!) So i'm not thinking we should stop letting her have any at all just in case


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

rubbish dogs can eat any thing there tummys are like rhinos !! but keep worming regular and up to date my romeo loves polish sausage and me !!!! and frankfurturs ! crap spelling janice xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Hot dogs are a fab training treat as they leave a smell on you hand so the dog works for the smell aswell as the treat. 

But use small finger nail sized bit, you dont want to fill her up on them


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

god i give Buddy cocktail sausage cut up for treats all the time .


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

DONNA said:


> god i give Buddy cocktail sausage cut up for treats all the time .


That's what Betty has too. She used to always have frankfurters when she was little but we went to cocktail sausages as she got older as they smell less!!

She also has pieces of roast pork if we have that as a roast at my parents and she loves it.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Pork was always seen as the problem meat. You had to cook it for ages to prevent tapeworm infestations etc. Things have moved on and as far as I can see pork is as safe as any other meat. Personally I like Lidle's german pork sausage 98 per cent pork but thats for me not Hattie, Don't think I have a tapeworm I should be a lot thinner if I have!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Cris said:


> Are they safe to give or should I give them to the children instead?! Cris x


If they are safe to give to the children I would guess they are OK for the dog too.

Frankfurters like Herta aren't uncooked pork they are already cooked so can be eaten straight from the packet or after simmering, which just warms them up.

I finely slice the frankfurter straight from the packet them freeze them until needed a handful at a time for training.

The jury is out on raw pork for dogs, pork from some countries might contain parasites so I play safe and do not feed raw pork meat or bones.


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

I used to use cocktail sausages for training but if Freddie had too many he would get an ear infection. But I think it was down to all the filler that is in cheap sausages rather than the pork!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Freddies Mum said:


> I used to use cocktail sausages for training but if Freddie had too many he would get an ear infection. But I think it was down to all the filler that is in cheap sausages rather than the pork!


You are supposed to put it in his mouth not his ear!!!!!!


----------



## Freddies Mum (Nov 20, 2010)

wellerfeller said:


> You are supposed to put it in his mouth not his ear!!!!!!


Oops!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

wellerfeller said:


> You are supposed to put it in his mouth not his ear!!!!!!


Giggling hysterically...


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Pork was always seen as the problem meat. You had to cook it for ages to prevent tapeworm infestations etc. Things have moved on and as far as I can see pork is as safe as any other meat. Personally I like Lidle's german pork sausage 98 per cent pork but thats for me not Hattie, Don't think I have a tapeworm I should be a lot thinner if I have!


Thats what Vincent has! SO cheap (at least compared to the other supermarket equivalents).
I don't know what I'd do without sausages, vincent doesn't care that much for chicken (ok for walks but at training he becomes a terror!) and cheese gives him bad wind!! He'd do anything for sausage


----------

